# UK Series2



## qcpw256 (Jun 17, 2005)

I am interested if there is anyone over in the UK who owns a TIVO unit who has hacked it and made it able to act like a series 2 TIVO unit?

The reason I ask is that I would like to test out the TIVO/One True Media option with someone over in the UK. I have a video clip that is loaded up to my One True Media account and in theory you could have it download.

Or I would be interested to see if there is someone over in the UK who has visited the www.onetruemedia.com website and created a free account and loaded up a video clip that they would like to share. You can send it to to TIVO unit.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I seem to remember you asking this twice before and getting no answer. I would take that as a 'No'.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

OK, I have created a montage and my TiVo channel code is 9259-9862-8440-8034. Please let me know if you can view it.

One question though? Why do you need someone in the UK to do this? As onetrumedia is a web-based system, surely it will work all over the world?

ps. Just so people here don't feel left out, here's the share page I created


----------



## qcpw256 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Blindlemon,

I have added your channel. I think you asked me to add some photos so I will charge up the abatteries in my digital camera and then take some and add them later.

You hit the nail on the head of my testing goal. I wanted to see if it will work over a longer distance. Plus once I get a few more video clips loaded up to my One True Media account I will give you my channel number so you can have access to my video clips. I think you will like them since it appears that you are willing to work together.

Chow for now and thank you for contacting me and being open to someone abroad.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm sorry to sound rude, but this *so* sounds like some kind of scam.


----------



## qcpw256 (Jun 17, 2005)

Your not rude. Just reserved as you think I am some sort of wierdo. I can respect that. If you want to know that I am just a normal person you can visit my personal webpage at www.directtrackpass.com to see that I am just your normal run of the day guy whol likes technology and like to dabble in all possibilities for my own amusement. Note: my web page isn't that good. I made it earlier this year but I mainly use the FTP area for me to upload software and other things that I use with family memebers. I use to use it to put video up to it and then they would jsut download it to their PC. But now that Tivo and one true media have teamed up I am trying to convience my family members that they should get TIVO units... Hence that was one of the reasons I want to team up with someone over in the UK so that I could let family members know that it doesn't matter where you are it will work... No scam ... Hope this helps and by all means if you want I would be interested.

Last note: I just took some photos of my TIVO unit etc etc and I will be uploading them to my personal website here in a few hours... I think Blindmon sent me a personal note asking me to... So I will honor that for him... As always thanks for everything.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for explaining and not taking offence.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

qcpw256 said:


> Hi Blindlemon,
> 
> I have added your channel. I think you asked me to add some photos so I will charge up the abatteries in my digital camera and then take some and add them later.


I didn't - I just asked you to post your results in this thread 



qcpw256 said:


> I will give you my channel number so you can have access to my video clips.


Sorry - but I won't be able to use it as our TiVos here don't have this facility 

Did you manage to view my video on your TiVo?


----------



## qcpw256 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey I say SHAKE RATTLE and ROLL! Great video clip! I have taken my photos and will be uploading them to my website in a bit. I jsut tried but I got kicked off. I think I lost the connection as I am trying to upload and download some other information but it should be forth coming in a bit. I will have to work it in with my evening as today is my wife and I thrid year anniversary and I am sure I better take her out to dinner or I will be in the dog house. Nonetheless, once all my video clips do get uploaded you will be able to watch them from you PC but like you said not your TIVO unit like I did. Shoot me an email [email protected] so I can send you some links... and other information...

chow for now...


----------



## qcpw256 (Jun 17, 2005)

http://directtrackpass.com/id408.htm

Hey Blindlemon, 
I have updated my webpage. I was trying to do it earlier today but it was having problems and it was attributed to my uploading so many video clips to my One True Media account. I guess I used all my bandwidth. Anyway, shoot me an email and then I will at least be able to go to my One True Media account and let you watch all the video clips I have uploaded so far. I think you will like them.

Chow my friend...


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

qcpw256 said:


> Chow my friend...


What if he's not hungry? 

Ciao!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

qcpw256 said:


> I have updated my webpage.


Cool - nice to see "blindlemon's Videos" on your TiVo 

(I have no idea why the title shows as just "Blin" though.... )


----------

